# 1/29th 1/2 off sale at AML



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow, did you see the sale at AML http://www.americanmainline.com/updates.htm


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

*sigh*..why cant we get links to work on MLS?
its been years..you should be able to just copy and paste a URL, and it should work..

I went manually to the website..couldn't find the sale he is referring to..
oh wait..here it is..took about 5 minutes to find it..if links worked "normally" it would be a lot easier..

AML 1/29 sale 

Scot


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow, didn't the 0-6-0 electric switchers at the bottom are more then 1/2 off. [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 18 Feb 2012 06:29 PM 
*sigh*..why cant we get links to work on MLS?
its been years..you should be able to just copy and paste a URL, and it should work.. It works, when one is careful not to include extra space characters at the end of the URL.







But then that also means one has to be careful in the "copy/paste" part too.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Our prices are cheaper than the ones listed by AML


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

$800 for the 0-6-0 is a deal, I love mine... but of course I bought it from Robby... (hmm... I bought all my AML from Robby)... 

Great price on the stock cars. 

Greg


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

$800 for the electric 0-6-0 is pretty tempting, but I wish they'd made them with different road numbers than the live steam versions. At least with the Union Pacific live steam 0-6-0 I have it's the same road number on the electric.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

For $800 I could change the road # ;-) 

And I forgot I bought a lot of box cars from Jonathan at Electric Steam and Modelworks.. 

Greg


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

RLD has the best prices that I have seen.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

If newbies read these threads at face value like some of the olde farts seemingly did, AML is going out of business and in the last couple weeks AristoCraft considering their 40% off (one day) sale !! 

Gad thank goodness they are both very likely clearing out overhead to make room and acquire some of their $ outlay . . to try to offset the still smoldering wreakage caused by big time corporate !! 


imho 



p.s. yeah i just stumbled across this old sale announcement, otherwise i would have contrib'd my 25c sooner


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

I've been buying aluminum track off of Robby at RLD, his regular price is the same as AML's half price sale. AML won't (I don't think) undersell it's dealers.


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

$800 isn't that good considering Robby is selling them for $730. After looking at it on Greg's website, thinking about getting one.


----------

